# Puppy with on off diarrhea



## Domo770 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've been a long time lurker but just joined the forum not long ago. But anyways, I have a 19 week old pup name Domo pronounce "Do-Moe". Well he has been having diarrhea off and on for 2 weeks now. Has no worms because he has been fecal tested already. 

Well 3 weeks ago my dachshund had diarrhea also (this is before Domo got them). Weird too because she didn't go no where but in the garage with hubby but that night had diarrhea but is better now. Well a week later after my dachshund had it Domo got it. So I assume it was a doggie stomach flu. 

It's 2 weeks into it now and Domo has off and on diarrhea. One day he will have normal tootsie roll stool and the next day will have diarrhea, not soft stool either but runny mucous kind. I'm baffle as to what is wrong with him. He seems fine. Very active, yes a very picky either but he will eat when he is hungry. He is on Blue Buffalo Wilderness for puppies. I give him boil chicken every now and then with rice. I home cook for him with chicken and veggies also when I have the time but haven't done that in a while. 

So should I change food AGAIN? I use to have him on wellness but he wouldn't touch it but rather starve and throw-up. I also gave him the Honest Kitchen which is was a little iffy but wasn't into that much. But it smells SOOO good how does he not like it

On top of all this I have to give him a bath atleast 2-3 times a week because his hair has poop all in it so I have no choice. This happen because he decides that he doesn't want to bark hoot and hollar to let me know he has to go like he used to late at night, so he goes in his crate now. He was doing so well with potty training before the diarrhea problem occur. Now he just decides to go in his crate but this only happen late at night, where he lays all in the poop. During the day he goes on his own or I have to remind him sometimes.

Anyone have any ideas? With my 2 dachshunds I never had such a problem but this little guy is a hand full but we love him and did I mention if we didn't have him my 4 year old would be a cranky mess in the morning getting up for school. I put Domo on his bed in the morning and he goes and wakes him up, his alarm in the morning. I use to hear alot of crying and wining but not no more:HistericalSmiley:They are the best of friends and he pushes Domo around in the stroller everywhere. My double trouble!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It sounds like your baby may be allergic to chicken (not too unusual for maltese) so try a new food w/out chicken, such as a dry kibble w/lamb & rice. Also be careful w/treats as they often contain chicken. I would go w/a limited ingredient diet to rule out issues. Keep us posted.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I know you said she was checked for worms, did they also check for coccidia? I may be mispelling that but my pup had that when we brought him home. It is a parasite and fairly contagous, causes soft stool with mucus.


----------



## Domo770 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes they had check him for coccidia and it was negative. As for him being allergic to chicken wouldn't he had to be allergic to it since the beginning when I first got him.

Before he show no sign of it no diarrhea whatsoever. Ah, I will just have to call his vet again just to see has anything has changed. Thanks guys


Some pictures of him I have attached. Oh I didn't put him in the dress my girls did LOL They thought it was cute:w00t:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh what a cutie!!!!! Hope that you find an answer soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Domo770 said:


> Yes they had check him for coccidia and it was negative. As for him being allergic to chicken wouldn't he had to be allergic to it since the beginning when I first got him.
> 
> Before he show no sign of it no diarrhea whatsoever. Ah, I will just have to call his vet again just to see has anything has changed. Thanks guys
> 
> ...


At 16 weeks it would be very unusual for him to have food allergies. It takes time and constant exposure to something to build up the antibodies that trigger an allergic reaction.

I'd follow up with your vet.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Oops, he, sorry about that. He is a cute little guy!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Blue Wilderness Puppy is too high in protein for you baby. Maltese do best with a more moderate amount of protein. Blue Buffalo is a good premium food and they make many different formulas. For Maltese puppies, I would stick with protein amounts not over 28%. It might be the chicken, and it might not. The public is being mislead by pet food companies and some dog food review sites that claim more protein is better. It is not for a lot of dogs. Has your pup been tested for giardia? Has your vet given any flagyl? This will calm down the gut, and reduce inflammation. I would also try giving a probiotic. Since your other dog also has it, it makes me think that the food may be too rich, and/or there is an infectious agent involved. I hope this helps and that you and your vet can figure out what the problem is.:thumbsup:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

It sounds like another trip to the vet is in order. Also, take a look at what treats you are giving him. It could be that. I would definitely take him back to the vet though. I hope he gets better soon. He is a cutie.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

aprilb said:


> Blue Wilderness Puppy is too high in protein for you baby. Maltese do best with a more moderate amount of protein. Blue Buffalo is a good premium food and they make many different formulas. For Maltese puppies, I would stick with protein amounts not over 28%. It might be the chicken, and it might not. The public is being mislead by pet food companies and some dog food review sites that claim more protein is better. It is not for a lot of dogs. Has your pup been tested for giardia? Has your vet given any flagyl? This will calm down the gut, and reduce inflammation. I would also try giving a probiotic. Since your other dog also has it, it makes me think that the food may be too rich, and/or there is an infectious agent involved. I hope this helps and that you and your vet can figure out what the problem is.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Well said, April. We see so many Maltese here who just can't tolerate the high protein foods. While it may be fine for bigger and/or very active dogs, it isn't right for toy breeds. I know our breeder (Josy) recommends a moderate protein food.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It often takes multiple stool samples to catch some parasites. You can have parasites that do not always shed eggs. I would recheck a fecal with your vet and have them either send it off for a Giardia ELISA or they can do a Giardia snap test in house. 

Many puppies do not tolerate high protein, high fat foods. Switching to an "all life stages" food is often a good compromise.


----------



## Domo770 (Mar 22, 2012)

Okay will go on the hunt for new food. This time I will have to travel farther since the only store close to me is Petsmart. Can I put him on Stella and Chewy's and what about Innova. Wish we had a Petco around.

I called the vet and they are going to see him tomorrow, hope all is well.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe ask your vet if your dachshund should be checked, too. If it is a parasite, they might both need to be treated so that they don't pass the parasite back and forth between them.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> :thumbsup: Well said, April. We see so many Maltese here who just can't tolerate the high protein foods. While it may be fine for bigger and/or very active dogs, it isn't right for toy breeds. I know our breeder (Josy) recommends a moderate protein food.


:ThankYou::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Domo770 said:


> Okay will go on the hunt for new food. This time I will have to travel farther since the only store close to me is Petsmart. Can I put him on Stella and Chewy's and what about Innova. Wish we had a Petco around.
> 
> I called the vet and they are going to see him tomorrow, hope all is well.



I recommend Innova. I feed one of my Malts Innova. It is similar to Fromm's which is another good one. Stella & Chewys is too high in protein and fat.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree with April and Marj on the protein. We give Fromm kibble. Natural balance is a good low protein all stages food.
Hope your baby is feeling better soon. I would go to the Vet again.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Fromm here, too! That's what Bailey's breeder feeds her Maltese.


----------



## Domo770 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just got back from the vet and they said everything seems fine until they ask what I was feeding him. Then the vet said that they wanted me to take him off BB as soon as possible because it was made by the same company umm..Diamond something and they get lots of recall she said. They gave him some probiotic to put in his food also.

So what do you guys recommend that is good at Petsmart? I would go to Petco but have to wait until the weekends since it is all the way at the other side of town and that is where other pet store bouquets are also at the other side of town. Oh and he doesn't like freshpet. Their are alot of stuff he doesn't like but he loves his BB.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Domo770 said:


> Just got back from the vet and they said everything seems fine until they ask what I was feeding him. Then the vet said that they wanted me to take him off BB as soon as possible because it was made by the same company umm..Diamond something and they get lots of recall she said. They gave him some probiotic to put in his food also.
> 
> So what do you guys recommend that is good at Petsmart? I would go to Petco but have to wait until the weekends since it is all the way at the other side of town and that is where other pet store bouquets are also at the other side of town. Oh and he doesn't like freshpet. Their are alot of stuff he doesn't like but he loves his BB.


Petsmart carries both Innova and another good one, Castor & Pollux.

Your vet is right. Diamond Pet Foods has a lot of recalls. Just Google it.

Penn State Food Safety Blog: Diamond Pet Foods Linked to Salmonella Outbreak


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marj, I looked at these sites & did not find tis one:
BB Life Protection Formula w/LifeSource Bits Adult
I ordered it & collected it in the US on my trip because it has 24% protein & Glucosamine in it. I haven't opened it as the dogs did not go w/me & I had opened kibble at home already (you can't fly w/dog food internationally to the US-- only back to Greece works).
Should I use this? Is it safe? Advice welcome.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> Marj, I looked at these sites & did not find tis one:
> BB Life Protection Formula w/LifeSource Bits Adult
> I ordered it & collected it in the US on my trip because it has 24% protein & Glucosamine in it. I haven't opened it as the dogs did not go w/me & I had opened kibble at home already (you can't fly w/dog food internationally to the US-- only back to Greece works).
> Should I use this? Is it safe? Advice welcome.


Just my opinion, but I stay away from any company who has had a recent recall as they usually expand it as time goes on.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I think this food is fine, Sandi. I checked, and there is nothing. I am now feeding Blue Buffalo to Rose and I think it is a great food.


----------

